# Ist Steam Komplett offline?



## Oldzak (10. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen.
Habe Heute mehrmals versucht in mein Steam zu kommen leider ohne Erfolg.
Wollte den Support kotaktieren Internetseite wird nicht gefunden.
Will ich die "normale" Steamseite laden ...selber Mist.
Auch wenn ich auf die Warframe seiten und andere .com seiten will sagt mir jeder Intenretbrowser das die Seiten nicht antworten?
Habe Freunde und Co. angerufen.....die habe die selben Probleme?
Aber man findet NULL infos zu dem Debakel?

Ist was los?Amerikas Backbone server crash?

Hat jemand die gleiche efahrung?


----------



## GxGamer (10. April 2013)

Lol ok ich dachte schon mein Rechner ist erneut hinüber....

Ich komm weder in Steam(nur Offlinemodus), noch in Origin (ebenfalls Offlinemodus) oder auf die Steam-Webseiten.....
Tumblr hat auch ne Weile recht lange gebraucht, das geht jetzt wieder einigermassen.


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2013)

Wie sieht es mit dem Battle.Net aus? Funktioniert das?

Die Server scheinen aber Online zu sein:
http://store.steampowered.com/stats/content/


----------



## Stevii (10. April 2013)

Bist du eventuell bei Alice?
Dann haben wir die Lösung.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (10. April 2013)

Haben viele zurzeit Probleme mit dem kompletten Internet zu haben,
viel aus Path Of Exile in Deutschland kommen auch nicht auf die Homepage oder in das Spiel, obwohl alle anderen locker spielen können

Wahrscheinlich ein groß flächiges Internetproblem gerade


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2013)

Stevii schrieb:


> Bist du eventuell bei Alice?
> Dann haben wir die Lösung.


 
Alice ist doch O2, oder?

Das würde so einiges erklären! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...a-und-navigation/270258-whattsapp-und-o2.html


----------



## Stevii (10. April 2013)

Hier iMonitor – Internet-Störungen | heise Netze gibts zumindest auch ein paar meldungen.


----------



## GxGamer (10. April 2013)

Stevii schrieb:


> Bist du eventuell bei Alice?
> Dann haben wir die Lösung.


 
O2 ehemals ALice, ja.

Hab gerade einen anderen Rechner angeschlossen, von dem gehts auch nicht, also meinen PC schliesse ich mal aus.

Edit: Battle.net geht auch nicht


----------



## rtechnobase (10. April 2013)

Also ich bin auch bei Alice/O2 und bei mir gehen Account von steam, origin und die inet seiten


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2013)

In welcher Region (PLZ) wohnst du denn?


----------



## rtechnobase (10. April 2013)

07743 Jena


----------



## Stevii (10. April 2013)

Ich wäre 40xxx, scheint aber wirklich an alice/o2 selber zu liegen.
Mein Nachbar erreicht auch manche seiten nicht.


----------



## GxGamer (10. April 2013)

Das ist doch eine andere Ecke als 241XX Kiel...


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2013)

Ok, erklärt einiges. Ich komme aus München. Und hier tritt das Problem unter anderem auf.


----------



## Jamal90901 (10. April 2013)

Hab bei mir das selbe Problem 1&1 - Schleswig Holstein


----------



## Stevii (10. April 2013)

funkt wieder.


----------



## GxGamer (10. April 2013)

Jo, auf einmal gehen Steam, Origin und Co. wieder.
Schwein gehabt


----------

